# Any free motion detection software for cameras?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you know of any *freeware* or *open source* Motion Detection software for use with a camera attached to my Mac? I don't want to waste hard drive space recording when nothing is in front of the camera. A neighbor keeps stealing my mail, so I'm going to point a camera at my mail box and connect it to my computer to record the video. All I can seem to find with Google are trials, and although they seem good, I don't want to pay for a license IF I can find something just as good for free.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone?
I found some free ones for Linux and Windows, but so far none for Mac that are free.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Basically I'm looking for something like this but for Mac OS X Snow Leopard (that only works for Windows).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh c'mon, no one knows?


----------



## am3av (Dec 23, 2010)

apple has SMS built into it starting with every model from like 05. it's a motion sensor that remove hard drive heads when it detects the potential for impacts, even if you're in a concert hall I guess. That being said, if you're a developer you should be able to gather that the Apple has motino sensor capability, probably built right in to the iSight web camera.


----------



## am3av (Dec 23, 2010)

if what you mean is you want to cause a digital camera to set off at the detection of motion, why not just put a timer on it? or videograph it?


----------

